# 1951 14' Starcraft Semi-V Conversion



## Dyin2Fish

I found this website a couple of months ago and was instantly inspired to find myself a project boat to start on... A buddy and I have been working hard on her for about a month now and she is really coming along. Here it is, as I found her. I will add more pics showing our progress as of today as soon as I can find the cable to download them from the camera. What do you guys think of the old boat? Will it make a decent conversion?


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Old School! Now we are talking! Cant wait to see the progress on this


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for signing on.

Get rid of all the rusty hardware.It will cause corrosion on the hull.Strip'er down,replace all the old wood with fresh water sealed wood,paint,and play.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, and neat rig! 8) 

Concur with above. Remove all of the rusty steel components. They don't get along with aluminum at all. 

Going to be a great looking restoration boat! 8)


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Here are more pics showing the progress as of today. It has been slow progress removing all the old layers of paint and primer bringing it down to bare aluminum. Then we primed it with self-etching duplicolor primer and put 3 topcoats of Interlux Brightside glossy white that I ordered from Jamestown Distributers. We sanded with 320 grit between coats. It's a real deep "wet looking" glossy that almost looks sprayed on. We first tried applying it with a cheap 3/8" nap roller from walmart, but it was almost a disaster as the little white hairs started falling out of the roller into the glossy white paint... being the perfectionist that I am, I was Freakin out. Luckily, we decided to try a 4" foam roller and had WAY better results for the final coat. I have to say this Interlux paint is hard to work with because it is so thin and prone to dripping and sagging, but the end result is well worth it. You absolutely must put it on very thin. We used the roll and tip method using a small foam brush to do the tipping. We also removed all the rusty old hardware and replaced with new stainless bolts and cap nuts. Another tip, don't get your stainless at Lowe's unless you want to pay more for the hardware than you probably did for the boat. I purchased all my hardware from boltdepot.com it wasn't cheap, but a heck of a lot better than Lowe's. We replaced the old rotten gunnels with new white ash from Noah's boat building supply and beefed up the transom, but somehow along the way I forgot to take any pictures of the transom. We had all the wood together including the transom before taking it all off again to paint. It seems like a strange order of doing things, but money and waiting on parts has dictated the timeline and sequence of this project. All of the wood has been water treated with Thompson's water sealer except the outside faces of the White Ash gunnels. I plan on varnishing those with Cabot's Spar Varnish to bring out the grain and protect the wood. I hope by Thompsoning the inside faces of the gunnels and varnishing the outside faces, I get good protection from the elements and still look really nice. Tonight, I plan on putting all the wood and hardware back on and will update with more pics. Future plans are to Steelflex the bottom (this weekend) and then do some fishing before starting the boat's interior modifications. Lot's of plans for that, but I can't reveal any yet... still working them out in my head. Any ideas, advice, constructive criticism or just some adaboys  are all welcome. Keep posted for updates as there will be lots more to come... I'm obsessed with this project and need to get it done soon so I can get back to focusing at work, get some sleep, and most importantly do some serious fishing before the summer passes us by!


----------



## russ010

Looks great - it's amazing what a little elbow grease and paint can do to the looks of a boat... that sucker looks brand new!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

looks like a brand new boat already cant wait to see how it turns out. the wood on the new paint is going to look killer


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks Mike and Russ for the compliments. This project has been the most fun I have ever had working so darn hard! I would recommend that everyone restore an old boat sometime in thier lifetime. I'm looking forward to the next project already!


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Up past 2:00 again last night... got the gunnels back on and the first coat of varnish. The varnish darkened the wood up more than I expected it to, but I'm still pleased with the results. Today I will put the corner brackets and transom together to prepare for the flip so we can do the Steelflex tonight or in the morning... keep posted for more updates later.


----------



## Zum

Your doing a great job,gonna lookk sweet when your done.


----------



## ober51

Sharp as hell, nice job.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

We put the Steel Flex on yesterday and I'm just now getting used to the way it turned out. This stuff is like painting with glue - not easy to work with at all!. I started out using a 1/4" nap high quality roller made for epoxies and did not like the results... too much orange peel and looked like Rhino liner. We waited a couple hours then put another coat on using a foam roller. If you decide to use this stuff on your boat and decide to do a second coat, do it before it dries and turns slick. 2 - 2.5 hours worked about right for me. We had a little better results with the foam roller, but it's still more textured than I thought it was going to be. The looks have started to grow on me though and the stuff is as slick as a greased pig. I think the benefits I will get out of it as far as the rivet sealing and performance gains will outweigh the appearance. It is however, more about function than form. All that's left for the exterior of the boat is a couple more layers of varnish on the gunnels and put it all back together. I have ordered a Starcraft decal and pinstriping for the final touch. I will keep updating with pics along the way.


----------



## Zum

Looks fine to me,,,better then fine.
Nice job.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks man... it's good to hear that from someone else.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Took the maiden voyage yesterday and it floats and fishes like a dream, but the engine won't start. Time to learn a little something about old outboard engines!  It won't even try to turn over... like there is no spark. Either that or I have a fuel problem. Any advice on where to start would be greatly appreciated. Or if anyone knows where to get an old service manual for a 1972 Johnson, please let me know. Thanks and enjoy the pics. I'm going to fish for a couple of weeks then start the interior of the boat.
[att
achment=4]504.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Sorry I can't help with the motor. You need longer bunks on your trailer. Can you move the bow stop above the winch and run the winch strap so it comes from the bottom of the winch.


----------



## Zum

That wood trim(gunnels)looks great,nice job.
I agree with the above statement,might want to lengthen your bunks to support your transom.
Do you have a history on the outboard?
Getting good fuel,spark,compression...is a place to start.
Man,theres alot of vehciles on that street.


----------



## thudpucker

You got lucky with your Starcraft. And you deserve all the commnents your getting. =D> 

Years ago I wound up with a 57 Starcraft Marlin, 16' boat with three seats and a fordeck.
I called the Factory in Lima Ohio several times for some things, and recieved no help at all! :evil: 

That boat was actually several pieces riveted together.
Down along the stem or keel they had a keelson and the two side/bottom pieces all riveted together with a triangular piece of Rubber in between all those three pieces for a seal. You can imagine what I went through with that mess.
At least three times I had to replace rivets as they corroded and let the water in at a pretty fair clip. In made my wife pretty nervous.

One time I took some Green water into the boat. OK I thought, it has floatation under the floorboards.
Same thing with the Starcraft rivets. The Rivets holding the FLoorboards down had corroded, the holes were too eroded, and the floatation just ripped the floor boards up and the floatation just floated away.
I was pretty busy there for awhile.

I see yours dont have that. That's why I say your lucky. 
As for Starcraft boats, I think your gonna enjoy yours. It looks well designed for safety afloat and should travel truley through the water.

I love the way you did your oarlocks. I had two sets, one for each of the middle seats. That way I could row with other heavier people in the boat to ward the stern. More fun with more guys!


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks for the tip on lengthening my trailer bunks. I've never noticed or thought anything about it. I'm going to fish one more weekend before I dive into that project though. Thanks Thudpucker for the info. So far I've been lucky... it has not leaked a drop of water. I'm really liking this boat so far! With new spark plugs, points, condenser, kill switch wiring, throttle coupler and some tweaking on the ignition plate to make it a little tighter, it runs again. I'm going out in the morning to test it on the lake. I'm anxious to see what kind of performance I get out of the 25 horses on this small boat... it should clip right along. I hope we built the transom strong enough! Does anyone out there run a similar setup that could give me a little insight? I will be starting the interior decking, electronics, lights, livewell, etc. soon because I'm already getting bored and ready to get started again. I'm glad I've taken her out a few times beforehand though to see how it floats. I don't plan to deck it as high as I had originally planned. I think I will keep the front and rear decks at the seat level and just deck up to the rails in the front for my trolling motor. I'm going to keep the floor as low as possible with just enough room to store some oars below it. Rod and tackle storage along the sides and somewhere cram in a livewell... wish I had 2 more feet of boat!


----------



## fishinchef

The boat looks great. You should have plenty of room for the storage ideas that you are looking to do.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

GPS registered 22.4 mph before I had to turn. I think it will probably do 25 with more water to work with.


----------



## MikeA57

Beautiful restoration D2F!! It's good that you are enjoying it and getting a good feel for what you want to do to it before just trying to do it all at once. That is really nice looking.

Mike


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

very nice job! that wood just makes the boat stand out looks amazing


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I am well into phase 2 now of the boat project... took another vacation day today to try and get a bunch done with the framing. I picked up over a hundred feet of aluminum angles and tubes yesterday and have started framing at the floor. I can already tell what kind of a challenge the semi-v is going to be to frame, but look forward to the end results. Here are some updated pics that show where I'm headed with the design. Any advice would be appreciated if you see me doing something wrong or if you have any tips as far as framing this beast.


----------



## ben2go

That will be a sweet set up.


----------



## fishinchef

Very nice, can't wait to see it when its done


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks, I can't wait to get it done. We are doing the framing right now... will post some updates later tonight. This sucker is tricky to frame to say the least. Back to work!


----------



## ober51

You should fiberglass that set up and sell that as a mold. That must have taken a while just to freaking do with cardboard, awesome work.

I feel your pain with the framing - it's much more intense than I realized myself.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Up till 3 am last night and here's as far as we got with the framing. It's a slow painstaking process! Cleaned the garage up a little this morning and getting ready to start working some more... just wanted to get some progress pics posted.


----------



## Zum

You do some nice work.
Interesting framing,are you going to use many supports to the floor?
I know I should go back and read but are you using aluminum decking as well?


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Yeah, I plan on doing some tube columns down to the floor to support the decks. I considered aluminum plate for all of my horizontal surfaces, but it would be alot more expensive so the cheaper route for now. If I want to upgrade to all alum decks later, I will at least have nice templates to work from. Too tired to get much done today... three steps forward two steps back, but here are some updates. I'm going to bed!


----------



## ben2go

That's gonna be a great set up.Never seen anyone do a boat with curve decks.


----------



## JustMel

I have the same boat! Wow, you inspiring me! I have a big question: how did you bend the wood for the gunnel? I need to know how you measured, cut, installed (basically any info you have on that). That part has discouraged me from going any farther thus far because I don't have a clue how to tackle it.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

I decided to use white ash because it's easy to bend without having to steam it. White Ash is a relatively light hardwood and also highly impact resistant while being able to hold a screw and other hardware firmly. I purchased the raw wood from Noah's Boat Building supplies online. It took two 1x6's (Actual dimensions) that were approx. 8'-6" long to have enough for my 14 footer. I believe it cost me 85 bucks including shipping for the wood and I had it within 1 week. Luckily I have a buddy that has access to a high school wood shop and a table saw. I had to rip ea. board in half to get them down to 7/16" thick (1/8" saw kerf)... in the end you have eight 7/16" x 2" x 8'-6" gunnel boards after alot of ripping of the boards. I then sandwiched the upper edge (1 inch) of aluminum between the two boards. Using a bunch of clamps, set your boards in place and drill and screw. Every other bolt goes through the aluminum and the wood while the rest of the bolts go through just wood (see photos). The real key to being able to sandwich your boards together tightly is to cut a saw kerf in the lower half of one of the halves so that you allow for the thickness of the aluminum. I made this "groove" 1 in. tall along the lower half of the gunnels. This groove makes it easier to set your boards in place along the top edge of the aluminum too just prior to clamping. This is hard to describe, so if I'm confusing you let me know and I will try harder and take better photos. Since UPS can only ship 9 foot long boxes, I had to splice two peices together to get the full length I needed and just hid the splice behind a set of oarlocks (see photos). I also worried about this step of the restoration more than anything else, so I hope this helps others. When I was searching the internet for others with a similar boat, I couldn't find anyone!


----------



## Nick Jones

dang man! i can't wait to see more.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

This framing shit is for the birds!! I'm not sure this phase of the project is ever going to end, but I thought it was time to post some more pics of the progress as of this morning. I got a good night sleep last night and soaked my feet this morning, so I'm hoping to get alot done today... I'm getting too old for this! I really just want to be done!!


----------



## Waterwings

Wow, that's one great looking rig, and the wood gunwales really add to the overall look! Outstanding work!


----------



## Zum

Looks like you have that framing almost all done,looks great.
Nice job.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks guys. We figured out how to do all the lids today and I will be posting some more updates later, so check back. It's all starting to finally come together. I have a bet with the neighbor that I will have it done by my birthday on August 9th. Gotta keep busting you know what!


----------



## fishinchef

Its looking great.....best of luck with your deadline


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Here are the pics of the lid design we will use throughout the boat. They are really strong and lightweight. I used continuous piano hinge cut to length with lightgauge framing and 1/16 in. aluminum top plate all riveted together with 1/8 in. rivets. I'm taking a break for a few days to let the carpal tunnel pain in my wrists subside enough to finish! I don't think I'm going to make the deadline for my bet... oh well.


----------



## Zum

Sure does look sturdy...nice work.
I think they make air(pnematic?)guns,not sure if you could rent one or not...they may not be that expensive either?


----------



## Dyin2Fish

It's starting to feel like it's coming together! Thank god because I want to be finished and do some fishing  . Some more pics of the progress. I've been taking a ton of pics to hopefully tell the story because I think good pics are better than a bunch of words, but if anyone has any questions, I would be glad to go into more detail about how I did something... let me know.


----------



## Waterwings

Lookin' good! 8)


----------



## flintcreek

Looks great....keep the pictures coming. I am working on a 14' Sea King which Starcraft must have built for Montgomery Wards, because they look almost like the same boat, but with a metal rail rather than wood...wish mine was in as good of shape as yours. Super build looking forward to seeing it completed.

Flintcreek


----------



## radiorob

Wow awesome build! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## fishinchef

I should probably just wait for you to post pictures later on, but how are you planning to divide your compartments below deck? Looks great by the way.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

For storage compartments, I plan to use alum sheets and more rivets. I'm going to build my own livewell out of CDX ply, fiberglass resin and a high quality marine bottomside paint. For the cooler... I'm not sure, maybe the same way as the livewell just adding insulation wrap to the outside.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Plywood decks are finally going down, so I thought it was time for more pics.


----------



## russ010

You've come a long way man - and it's awesome! Keep up the great work


----------



## Zum

Bet that will slow her down a bit...
Nice work,going look great when it's done.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Finally some update pics... it's been a long grueling process with all the framing, but I hope to finally start the carpeting and maybe even finish it by the end of the weekend or the first of next week. I'm ready to catch some fish!!


----------



## Zum

This is my biggest understatement in a while.
Good job...

Looks like you will have everything that you want,when it's done.


----------



## ben2go

That is some seriously nice work.You can tell a lot of thought and planning went into it.It's gonna finish out great.


----------



## Henry Hefner

Beautiful. Just beautiful. =D>


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks guys for the kind compliments. We didn't get as far today as hoped, but does that ever really happen? Almost finished the rod holder side... just lacking the lid and front face. If all goes well, we should start carpeting tomorrow afternoon. I will try to post more pics at the end of the weekend. I'm starting to think it might actually be done in time for Labor Day weekend. I promised my daughters it would be and we could go camping and do some fishing finally. When I say done, I mean good enough to get it back on the water. We still have the livewell and cooler to build as well as all the lighting, electronics, radio, etc, etc, etc... it may never really be done!


----------



## JustMel

You inspired me to get back on it because I was out for the count (literally and figuratively). We have the same exact boat. I am patiently waiting to see how your project has come along. Can't wait because I am using your project to help me along. Thanks, your project is beyond what I envisioned possible for the boat.


----------



## switchback

Awesome job. I really love the wood on top and the paint colors.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

It's been awhile since I have been on the site... too busy fishing!! I promise to update with pics this week. The boat is almost complete. I still have to construct the livewell and cooler. I've been saving that for a wintertime project. I still need seats, rod holders, radio, sidescanner, etc.... the list just keeps on going. I will probably never be completely done with the boat as it is just too much fun to keep working on her. It's fishable right now and that is all that really matters!! Thanks to everyone for all the compliments I have received all along the way during this project.


----------



## zaneroni

That looks great, it certainly gave me some ideas to work with on my conversion. How wide is your boat though? It seems wider than your average 14ft'rs. Good luck with the live well and the rest of it. I'll be following your future posts.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks, it is a little wider than most I've seen. It measures 61 1/2 in. at the widest point of the gunnels.


----------



## Jim

I have no comments, my jaw dropped to the floor!

Wow! :beer:


----------



## Rat

I agree, very well done! I especially like that curvy aft deck, I may go cut mine out tonight and rebuild it!


----------



## JustMel

I got the same boat so you making me drool!!!! how steady is she in water? I plan on doing the inner-coastal some days and then the everglades the other days (salt and fresh water, perk of being in South Florida) Would I be safe with decent size waves?


----------



## Waterwings

Outstanding so far, and can't wait to see the end result! =D> 8)


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Okay, finally some updates... it's not complete for sure, but it's getting close. I still need to do a little bit of carpeting, buy and install my radio, build the livewell and cooler, rod holders, lights, switch panels, etc., etc, etc. There are a few catfish blood stains on the carpet already, but that just adds character. It's a very stable boat for a 14 footer with it's extra width, but I can't answer JustMe's question about whether or not it would be safe on bigger waves or the intercoastal waterways, because I have not had it on big lake yet with "big" waves. I have access to a 13 acre private lake that I've been taking it out on. You may have noticed that I don't even have boat numbers on her yet! Gotta get it legal soon though... I will be taking her to bigger lakes soon for the walleyes and pike!!


----------



## Jim

I'll take it! :beer:


----------



## danmyersmn

Wow that looks great! I assume you are just stigging on one of your decks? They look high enough that it would make it comfortable to do so. Going to use a gas motor on any larger lakes? I was thinking that's why you have the curved area in the back deck. I like the garbage can. Heh, my garbage always ends up going into the sucker minnow bag that I tossed aside. Only problem is I never open that right either, I just rip a hole in it when I dump them in my livewell.


----------



## dneaster3

great job! looks fantastic.

where in kansas do they have pike? I thought that'd be too far south.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Kingman Lake in Kingman, KS East of Pratt. Never been there, but have been wanting too!


----------



## yellingrebel78

that looks good man that same size as my boat I got a 1959 feather craft. What size motor you running on it.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks... '71 20 horse Johnson


----------



## Anonymous

Beautiful ! 

Now how much is it going to cost me to get you to build me my boat?!


----------



## yellingrebel78

Dyin2Fish said:


> Thanks... '71 20 horse Johnson


cool if it is the same size you know you can go up on the motor size my boat is 15 ft and across the top it measure 68 in. bottom is 59in and mine rated for 45 hp and I'm running a 1973 50 hp mercury


----------



## JustMel

I wonder if you made it out on the big water yet, I am very interested in hearing how it did. I have a vested interest LOL


----------



## JustMel

I wonder how she looks now


----------



## caten in wv

i have a 12 foot starcraft that i am going to do something with and i think i have found what i am looking for mine will just be on a smaller scale thank you for the insight on how to do mine


----------



## Dyin2Fish

It's been awhile since my last visit to the site and happy to see so many new members and great boat projects. The winter has been too long for sure and I'm ready for spring and some time on the water. My latest project on the boat is a sun canopy and detachable enclosure. I will update the site with some pics soon. I started off with just a simple overhead canopy and it just sort of evolved into something else...


----------



## nicksdad

Very Nice job.. saved an old boat and got something in return. It really is something to be proud of. Hurry up with the new photos ...
I can't wait to see the boat again. =D>


----------



## perchin

You my friend, have some serious talent, Best build I've laid eyes on....... enough said


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Finally some pictures of the custom canopy that I hand-sewed over the winter. I have about half as many hours into the stinkin canopy as I did the rest of the boat, but it is well worth it to block the Kansas wind and sun. The pics show most of the canopy. I had the back sides off to make fishing from the back easier. Believe it or not, I'm thinking about selling the boat to move on to a new hobby... I do this periodically due to a short attention span. Thanks to everyone for all the compliments, tips and words of encouragement along the way that helped me get it done.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

I've decided to end my posts with pictures of the boat actually being used. I realized that I had all these pics of the boat in my garage but not one of it out on the water. Some of these I can't believe I'm sharing with the world (you will figure out which one's I speak of), but wanted to show everyone how well it sits in the water, even with my fat a** and how much room a small boat can have if properly planned. These were taken yesterday at Winfield Lake. We had a great Memorial Day weekend and hope everyone else did as well.


----------



## Zum

You did a great job.
Glad to see you and your family are getting to use it.


----------



## jasper60103

Looks like you made some great memories. Excellent job on the rig too. Enjoy!


----------



## BASS-MAN27

Boat looks great. One quick question 

1. the gunnels what type of wood did you use? and do you have a schematic of how you made them?


----------



## fragdemon

BASS-MAN27 said:


> Boat looks great. One quick question
> 
> 1. the gunnels what type of wood did you use? and do you have a schematic of how you made them?



From one of the earlier pages, he made them out of white ash.


----------



## Bassfishin1983

The boat looks great.


----------



## backthepack

Great Job. This is my favorite rig I've seen so far.


----------



## fireshadow

I just got a lot of ideas from this one thanks.


----------



## BassChasin

That is a great build! Very nice craftsmanship. It looks like you and your family are enjoying it


----------



## cavman138

Not sure how I missed this build, but you did a great job. Excellent craftmanship there. Simply awesome, everything you need and then some in a 14 footer.


----------



## DuraCraft

Well, I too, finally came across this post! Ole Dyin did a great job for sure! Now, that is inspiring me to tackle my small job of just moving one seat!! Wow, all I can say...


----------



## thad.

Incredible job.
Kudos!


----------



## South Sound

I have been reading through most of the conversion examples and this is my favorite. I seriously grabbed my wife, which humored me to show her your boat. She was impressed, which says a lot since she rarely humors me regarding boats or fishing. 

The one question I have is on the storage covers. Did you attach flat bar aluminum to the frame to prevent the hatches from caving in? Also it looked like you used yellow floatation under the floor, but I also saw that you had storage under the floor. Also do you have the plans for this that you would be willing to share. I think I could figure it out, but I would love to see what and how you planned it out.
Thanks again for the great example. I am going to be starting my 15 Smokercraft Alaskan deep v soon and will definitely be stealing some of your great ideas.
Josh


----------



## TxProud

Dyin2Fish,
I'm ready to start a conversion of a '51 12' Starcraft. I am extremely impressed on the job you did with your 14 footer. Is it possible to get all your pics/jpegs if you still have them? You had a lot of great ideas and would love to merge them into my project. Appreciate any help. Send to [email protected] if you still have. I saw your latest conversion with the biminy top and again, great work

thanks!!!!


----------



## Decatur

Fantastic build! You should be proud!


----------



## CountryRoad

wow! What an awesome Job. If there was a contest for boat conversions you would get first place!


----------



## acedog1234

CountryRoad said:


> wow! What an awesome Job. If there was a contest for boat conversions you would get first place!


 i second that


----------



## PitFishin'

:shock: i think i have just found my inspiration, this was 2 years ago im sure he wont mind if i borrow a few of his ideas.... this is great stuff, i never would have imagined curving the rear deck like that. =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I think I saw this boat in a James Bond movie. That curved cockpit is sick!


----------



## BigDougA

By far the best mod I have run across on this site! Kudos to you sir! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Charlar86

That looks awesome. I Hope my design comes out to half as good as yours. How many floating noodles did you use?


----------



## Gators5220

So clean, love the woodwork.


----------



## JitteryJack

I am absolutely sold on the wood gunnels on this boat, looks incredible, anybody else have any pics/advice on this mod? Picking up my 14 Delhi V Hull tomm, can't wait to get started!


----------



## baltimus

That is an absolutely phenomenal job! I have a 14 foot boat that I am working on and wondered what size your rod box is? I was concerned that it would be difficult to allow 7' rod storage but you might have given me new a new vision.


----------



## Skully

This has got to be one of the premier examples of craftmanship at its best stella layout. Un freekin real design concept. I have a 14 ft tracker v guide I just added a console up front with remote steer etc have floor in it and still planing. Pushing it with an 18 hp 1961 Johnson she rolls at about 25 mph. great job man.


----------



## Dyin2Fish

Thanks everyone for the fine compliments... check out my latest build. It is almost complete.


----------



## chefnatewright

flintcreek said:


> Looks great....keep the pictures coming. I am working on a 14' Sea King which Starcraft must have built for Montgomery Wards, because they look almost like the same boat, but with a metal rail rather than wood...wish mine was in as good of shape as yours. Super build looking forward to seeing it completed.
> 
> Flintcreek





fishinchef said:


> I should probably just wait for you to post pictures later on, but how are you planning to divide your compartments below deck? Looks great by the way.





Jim said:


> I'll take it! :beer:


[emoji219]


----------



## chefnatewright

when can I put in my order? Boat looks awesome


----------

